

Facebook Live Product Announcement - rglover
https://www.facebook.com/FacebookLive?sk=app_127337483972992

======
joshaidan
I'm interested in hearing how Facebook plans to protect children (13-18 year
old) with the new video chat feature. I'm sure there's a plan, and there
already are plans in place with their existing products, but I would be
interested in hearing Mark's thoughts on children and this new video feature,
and whether or not there would be any parental controls. I know Facebook
disables certain features for users under 16, so I'm wondering if they would
disable video chat for younger users too.

I really wish someone in the media panel would ask this question.

------
vessenes
Just had my first facebook chat; setting aside all the hoopla and google+
hangout comparisons, I was reminded that it is VERY nice to talk to a friend
face-to-face.

It's a small pleasure in a world full of being long distances from friends and
loved ones. So, I'm excited, personally. It felt great, and had relatively few
hiccups for a launch-day service.

~~~
rryan
No doubt it's very nice that it's integrated. But GMail has had 1 on 1 video
chat for years(s?) now.

I think Facebook built up expectations way too high by claiming what they were
launching was awesome. Everyone was expecting them to come out blazing with a
launch that would put the Google+ challenge to rest.

------
kenjackson
Nice work Facebook. Hangout is nice, but 700M with video chat -- today. That's
pretty huge.

And the question about Skype cannibailizing their Skype user base misses that
Skype is now owned by MS. They don't care about Skype revenue. They want
adoption.

------
joejohnson
Opened it up for questions. First question: Will you do group video chat? What
do you think of Google+ Hangouts?

That has to hurt...

~~~
callahad
I missed the start of the Q&A -- would you mind summarizing the response?

~~~
joejohnson
In response to that question: Zuckerberg: "We started working on this before
Bates was at Skype, then closer once he got there, and now they’re at
Microsoft which Facebook has a long-standing relationship with. So there’s
going to be a lot more. But one-to-one is the most important video experience,
Bates and Zuckerberg say.

"I’m not going to say a lot about Google+. We’ve all only had a little time to
use it. Like I said, the last five years have been about connecting people,
now about apps. I think you’ll see a lot of companies and apps building social
stuff. I see this as validation of the way the next five years are going to
play out. We’re sure it’s going to happen, and if we don’t someone else will
do it."

------
estel
<https://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=10150223135777131>

------
oldstrangers
The only interesting part was Mark's subtle shots at Google for "trying to do
everything" as opposed to Facebook's individual developer/partnership model.
Google's trying to do everything model is really a partnership via acquisition
model. And regardless, all the aqui-partners like YouTube and Android are now
market leaders. So doing everything in this case, seems to work well.

~~~
clarkbox
its only a matter of time before google lets developers tie in.

~~~
oldstrangers
They do... Chrome Web Apps, extensions, android apps. I can see the Web
Apps/Games incorporating nicely with Google+.

~~~
clarkbox
i mean tie into google+ specifically.

------
rsoto
On a side note, below the video was an error box because a misconfiguration of
the live stream box.

It says a lot about the current status of developing on the fb platform.

------
golgo13
Facebook video chat doesn't support Opera 11.50. Really, Facebook?

